# Has dog training become obsolete?



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I just posted in another thread about my dog being charged at by an offleash, untrained shelter rescue dog. I doubt the owner ever even took the dog to an obedience class, yet it was off leash and tried to attack my much larger, trained dog. I’ve noticed how few people in my neighborhood do even basic training with their dogs. One woman bred her dog officially sanctioned through the dog’s breed, at one time owned four of them yet never took a single obedience class.

A friend has a two year old GSD, American line they found as a puppy through Craigslist. He’s a sweet dog, not particularly aggressive or even breed standard but a nice pet. He was given one obedience class as a puppy and they are done.

Another friend has a WL GSD, also from mediocre breeding and a husky. They go to the dog park early every morning when it’s otherwise empty, and then spend the rest of their time play fighting in the backyard or sleeping

In contrast, my older dog did a year of classes, and had some at home or in the park training with me after we finished the classes. My younger one dropped out of puppy class due to pano and not liking it, and could not complete obedience due to pano, so we worked with a private trainer for three years. We did obedience, BH those skills, although I do not compete, scentwork, both air scenting and tracking. I still work him on something myself about five days a week. I still train him on skills he already knows so we don’t lose them. I teach my dogs house ma’am ERs and I reinforce them throughout their lives. There are people on this forum who do more. Most people, though, off this forum, around my neighborhood and probably yours, do nothing with their dogs. It has ruined our quality of life on our street. And yet, if I say anything to someone with an untrained dog, they act as if I’m the one who is irrational. What is your experience?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think it's the training that is obsolete because trainers are super busy but the mindset that they are DOGS is obsolete. Every Friday I get an email from "Baxter" as a reminder to get my time submitted to accounting. Dressing your dog up and pretending he talks is not cute. Training is not a priority for most people, and never has been. I can't think of a single trained dog from my childhood. But they still had "rules" because they were dogs, not furbabies.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Very few of the dogs in my area have any modicum of training. Typically, they drag their owners around and they are reactive to everything.

Many of my potential clients only do a couple sessions as it's just too much work for them to train their dogs. Everyone is constantly blown away by Valor and we haven't even started formal OB yet, just manners, down, sit, recall, hup, truck, everyday type stuff. I quote them a 4 week board and train with follow up lessons and they look at me like I'm crazy. "I only paid $400 for my dog!" Well, I don't know what to tell you. I'll have a couple hundred hours in training your dog. You do the math.

Most want me to train their dog and don't want to do any work. Others fail at homework week after week. I have a friend who is a disabled vet and wants a PSD. I've consulted with him several times about getting a trained dog from one of the organizations that are available. He went out and got a free BYB Cane Corso, against my advice. Now he's got a million questions but can't afford a board and train or private lessons. 

People like the idea of having the perfect pet. The reality of it rarely matches their delusion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Agreed David. I have people ask for help. I go help them on my own time. They do not do a single thing I told them. Now, I tell them I'll do it for a fee and they usually leave me alone after that. I've had so many people comment on how well my dogs behave. I look them in the eye and tell them "that's 2 years of training". 

They want their furbabies. They want them cheap. And they want them to come fully trained because they can't be bothered.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

There's the overarching problem of people buying breeds of dogs that are not at all in line with their lifestyles. High octane huskies, WL German Shepherds, malamutes, some terriers, etc. were historically in the hands of breed fanciers and sport or working people.

There are so many small or medium sized companion breeds that THRIVE just hanging out. Once they learn to pee outside and not chew on shoes, they're good. They're small enough that they can be walked easily on a leash even if they pull, they don't have the power or the genetics to cause much damage. Most of my childhood friends and neighbors had dogs that weren't really "trained", they were just non-aggressive, mild mannered, good natured. The "trained" dogs from my childhood were mostly hunting and bird dogs, and their extensive training served a specific purpose. They were perceived as expensive, special, and useful. 

Until fairly recently, no one even knew what a malinois was, unless they were involved in dogs, in some capacity. But right now, big pointy-eared impressive looking breeds are in vogue. The sort of dogs that do not thrive "just hanging out".


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@WIBackpacker “they were just small, non-aggressive, mild mannered, good natured”

That would not bother me at all. The ones I run into are small, aggressive, and reactive toward other dogs. I’ve asked people to just do one thing, please don’t let your dog bark at mine. They refuse or they can’t,


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

I think people feel that after the initial basics trained that the dogs will just miraculously be awesome and well behaved dog and do not realize how much effort and work goes into getting a dog that people consider exceptional.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WIBackpacker said:


> There's the overarching problem of people buying breeds of dogs that are not at all in line with their lifestyles. High octane huskies, WL German Shepherds, malamutes, some terriers, etc. were historically in the hands of breed fanciers and sport or working people.
> 
> There are so many small or medium sized companion breeds that THRIVE just hanging out. Once they learn to pee outside and not chew on shoes, they're good. They're small enough that they can be walked easily on a leash even if they pull, they don't have the power or the genetics to cause much damage. Most of my childhood friends and neighbors had dogs that weren't really "trained", they were just non-aggressive, mild mannered, good natured. The "trained" dogs from my childhood were mostly hunting and bird dogs, and their extensive training served a specific purpose. They were perceived as expensive, special, and useful.
> 
> Until fairly recently, no one even knew what a malinois was, unless they were involved in dogs, in some capacity. But right now, big pointy-eared impressive looking breeds are in vogue. The sort of dogs that do not thrive "just hanging out".


And the people that get a breed that are known to be exceptionally smart and expect the dog to know everything


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Few people will devote 20 minutes a day to training. They look at me like I'm crazy when I explain a normal day with Valor.

I always try and push people towards companion breeds. They just get the idea of an impressive, pointy eared dog in their head and won't back down.

There are so many molosser breeds that would be much better than a herder for most pet homes, but the most common now are the worst candidates. Cane Corso dogs, Presas, and the in vogue LGD breeds.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’ve been trying to talk a nice, calm middle aged couple out of rescuing a Cane Corso off Petfinder. They have never had one before. So far, no one will give them one but it could happen. I gave them my trainer’s contact information. Maybe he can talk them out of it. There are so many breeds to choose from.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> I think people feel that after the initial basics trained that the dogs will just miraculously be awesome and well behaved dog and do not realize how much effort and work goes into getting a dog that people consider exceptional.


This is so true. I know a lot of people who write off bad behavior as "being a puppy" and when that doesn't work anymore the dog is just a bad dog that can't be taught - never mind they never even tried. One family member wanted my advice about dogs and said they wanted an Australian Shepherd puppy. When I advised they get a calmer, less active dog they no longer wanted my opinion.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I think the same percentage of dogs that were getting trained before are getting trained now. I met plenty of terrible dogs when I was younger, and I still do now. San Diego has a radically different dog culture than Tennessee so it’s not an apples to apples comparison. The issue of people being attracted to high energy, high drive, powerful dogs they they can’t handle has always been there. It’s one of the things that drives breeding certain types of dogs out of style. There’s two issues I notice. One is people being irresponsible when dealing with their untrained dogs. If you have an untrained, aggressive dog, you probably shouldn’t be eating at a restaurant or taking them out in public in general. That’s something I didn’t see before. When I met aggressive dogs, they were in the neighborhood, somewhere around their home. People were drawn to taking them to stores and restaurants. The other is I feel like there is poison in the dog training well. There has always been the trainers that were abusive driving people away. Now there’s the other side of the spectrum. The no corrections necessary training that is t honest about it’s limitations . It gives people a certain idea of how they should be able to get their dogs to do anything. When it doesn’t answer proofing behaviors, correcting bad ones, or what if there’s something else your dog just flat out wants more, it leaves people lost. There also the part where certain behaviors are better handles through a different method, the puppy biting for example.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

brittanyS said:


> This is so true. I know a lot of people who write off bad behavior as "being a puppy" and when that doesn't work anymore the dog is just a bad dog that can't be taught - never mind they never even tried. One family member wanted my advice about dogs and said they wanted an Australian Shepherd puppy. When I advised they get a calmer, less active dog they no longer wanted my opinion.


People do not want to hear reality and when you disagree with their opinion they no longer believe you are worth talking to or take offence to what you have said. They probably want that breed because of its looks rather than personality and needs.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> The other is I feel like there is poison in the dog training well. There has always been the trainers that were abusive driving people away. Now there’s the other side of the spectrum. The no corrections necessary training that is t honest about it’s limitations . It gives people a certain idea of how they should be able to get their dogs to do anything. When it doesn’t answer proofing behaviors, correcting bad ones, or what if there’s something else your dog just flat out wants more, it leaves people lost. There also the part where certain behaviors are better handles through a different method, the puppy biting for example.


There's a lot of truth in this. It's funny (but also not funny) when I see people with their dog being a jerk and their reaction is to pet it, try to give it treats, and talk to it in a high pitched voice. Presumably they think they're soothing it, but it's definitely not having the effect they're hoping for.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

brittanyS said:


> There's a lot of truth in this. It's funny (but also not funny) when I see people with their dog being a jerk and their reaction is to pet it, try to give it treats, and talk to it in a high pitched voice. Presumably they think they're soothing it, but it's definitely not having the effect they're hoping for.


One of the biggest things I see is dogs going berserk as their owner frantically tries to hold him back on a harness. The fact that they don’t understand the harness is actually working against them bothers me.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Few people will devote 20 minutes a day to training. They look at me like I'm crazy when I explain a normal day with Valor.
> 
> I always try and push people towards companion breeds. They just get the idea of an impressive, pointy eared dog in their head and won't back down.
> 
> There are so many molosser breeds that would be much better than a herder for most pet homes, but the most common now are the worst candidates. Cane Corso dogs, Presas, and the in vogue LGD breeds.


Are the Cane Corsos not good dogs? Not that I'm in the market, but I'm attracted to their longer lifespans as opposed to the other molossers.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CactusWren said:


> Are the Cane Corsos not good dogs? Not that I'm in the market, but I'm attracted to their longer lifespans as opposed to the other molossers.


I think they are fantastic family dogs, for the right family. They are incredibly powerful, have a crushing bite, and have far more defensive drive than most molosser breeds. They typically don't have a lot of prey drive so you have to lay foundation work with food and then carefully use compulsion. They are typically handler soft as well, though sometimes they are very hard dogs.

Some are the worst of both worlds for a novice owner. Handler hard and high defense drive.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> @WIBackpacker “they were just small, non-aggressive, mild mannered, good natured”
> 
> That would not bother me at all. The ones I run into are small, aggressive, and reactive toward other dogs. I’ve asked people to just do one thing, please don’t let your dog bark at mine. They refuse or they can’t,


Since you can’t control the other persons dog, I guess you have to focus on your dogs reaction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

I wanted to chime in as someone who perhaps has the opposite perspective. I got Biscuit 6 months ago. She is my very first dog. I spent a year deeply questioning whether I wanted a GSD. My family and friends told me to consider a different dog. They suggested toy breeds, “easy dogs”.

I went with the shepherd. I’m not going to lie, there have definitely been a small handful of days during the last 6 months I momentarily regretted that decision. Luckily I can’t remember the last one.

But I’m putting in the work. We train 2-3 times a day. We do agility classes. I’m waiting to join club obedience (hopefully v soon). I’ve done countless group classes. I’ve done 1-1 classes. Its always dark, cold and wet here in winter, I purchased good outdoor gear. I don’t have much of a garden; we drag all our equipment to the park to train. I spend a fortune on dog stuff and training. This is all on top of working full-time, not from home. I’m thrilled with Biscuit. I have trained her things I never thought I could. I cannot wait to see what she can do in a year. I’m also very aware of plenty of training failures. I recently made a list of things to work on so I was never unsure of what to work on at her meal times. It wasn’t a short list.

Its hard to describe training a GSD to someone. She learns tricks and basic obedience commands lightning fast. It’s the other non-flashy stuff that’s hard. Really hard. Biscuit can be stubborn, headstrong and impulsive. And I think I got an ‘easy’ GSD.

Really thinking on it though, if I had a ‘toy’ dog, I don’t know what about my day would change. I’d still want to dabble in dog sports, train obedience and tricks and walk twice a day rain, hail or shine. Now I just have a dog that has drives to work. So I work her.

PS – comments I hate.
“she’s a proper dog” & “is she just a pet?”


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

WIBackpacker said:


> There's the overarching problem of people buying breeds of dogs that are not at all in line with their lifestyles. High octane huskies, WL German Shepherds, malamutes, some terriers, etc. were historically in the hands of breed fanciers and sport or working people.
> 
> There are so many small or medium sized companion breeds that THRIVE just hanging out. Once they learn to pee outside and not chew on shoes, they're good. They're small enough that they can be walked easily on a leash even if they pull, they don't have the power or the genetics to cause much damage. Most of my childhood friends and neighbors had dogs that weren't really "trained", they were just non-aggressive, mild mannered, good natured. The "trained" dogs from my childhood were mostly hunting and bird dogs, and their extensive training served a specific purpose. They were perceived as expensive, special, and useful.
> 
> Until fairly recently, no one even knew what a malinois was, unless they were involved in dogs, in some capacity. But right now, big pointy-eared impressive looking breeds are in vogue. The sort of dogs that do not thrive "just hanging out".


This entire post is a great comment. 

Let me ask the board one thing. What would you say to the vast majority of poster after poster on here saying "I have never had a dog but I want a Pit Bull" or "I have never had a dog but I'm having big trouble with my Pit Bull" or "I really don't have much time for him but now I'm at my wits end and crying all the time"

I want to ask so many messed up new owners on here with messed up young dogs "why the **** did you buy a German Shepherd? They're a terrible choice for you and you're an idiot and your dog will likely and ultimately pay the price for your willful stupidity" .... they're not for you!

There, I feel better


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

WNGD said:


> This entire post is a great comment.
> 
> Let me ask the board one thing. What would you say to the vast majority of poster after poster on here saying "I have never had a dog but I want a Pit Bull" or "I have never had a dog but I'm having big trouble with my Pit Bull" or "I really don't have much time for him but now I'm at my wits end and crying all the time"
> 
> ...


My advice is always to caution people away from a GSD _unless_ they are ready for one. They're not easy dogs (generally). I love my Jupiter and it's a very special bond, but a lot can go wrong--just browse a shelter sometime.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not sure dog training was ever really a thing. Just far fewer dogs and people. 
Unlike most people my age that I speak to my memories of childhood dogs were not all pleasant. Lots of hit by trucks or school buses, a couple dead on the porch, a few that just disappeared. Not a lot of longevity, and for the most part if they displayed more then a bit of undesirable behavior they went elsewhere. Lots lived on chains, discipline was a lot rougher and while beating was frowned upon it was seldom commented on.
But I seem to meet a lot of folks who think Shadow is beautifully trained. I wonder what they think of the stupid look on my face when they compliment me on it?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> But I seem to meet a lot of folks who think Shadow is beautifully trained. I wonder what they think of the stupid look on my face when they compliment me on it?


This lady doesn’t know the treasure she has in her hands.


----------



## SMari (Nov 28, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> @WIBackpacker “they were just small, non-aggressive, mild mannered, good natured”
> 
> That would not bother me at all. The ones I run into are small, aggressive, and reactive toward other dogs. I’ve asked people to just do one thing, please don’t let your dog bark at mine. They refuse or they can’t,


LuvShepherds, I have that exact problem on almost a daily basis when walking my 2 year old. She’s tolerant and stays in heel until the other dog either begins pulling aggressively towards us or barking at us. As a younger pup, we were charged several times by off-leash small dogs and I think it has created her over-the-top reaction. We are currently doing private training in order to address her response because no amount of asking the neighbors to control their dogs has been effective. I have called animal control on the off-leash dogs, and I am hoping that at least will stop.

I have had my girl (Mischa) in obedience training since she was 16 weeks old, and she is a very solid-tempered, well-behaved GSD. The private trainers have helped us tremendously with this issue, and I have high hopes that with maturity and consistency, she will no longer react as strongly. But it is extremely frustrating to have people whose dogs are behaving hideously look at my girl as if she’s the problem!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

SMari said:


> LuvShepherds, I have that exact problem on almost a daily basis when walking my 2 year old. She’s tolerant and stays in heel until the other dog either begins pulling aggressively towards us or barking at us. As a younger pup, we were charged several times by off-leash small dogs and I think it has created her over-the-top reaction. We are currently doing private training in order to address her response because no amount of asking the neighbors to control their dogs has been effective. I have called animal control on the off-leash dogs, and I am hoping that at least will stop.
> 
> I have had my girl (Mischa) in obedience training since she was 16 weeks old, and she is a very solid-tempered, well-behaved GSD. The private trainers have helped us tremendously with this issue, and I have high hopes that with maturity and consistency, she will no longer react as strongly. But it is extremely frustrating to have people whose dogs are behaving hideously look at my girl as if she’s the problem!


I can’t stand it, but that is how people are. It used to be that the only people who had dogs were dog lovers who understood them and trained them, or shaped good enough behaviors that the dogs were never a problem. Now that everyone has been convinced it’s a good idea to adopt a dog and empty the shelters, there are so many clueless owners. Granted, my dog should be solid enough to ignore distractions and provocation. But in reality being isolated due to pano and stubborn parasites cost us early exposure time, and combined with being charged by so many dogs, I’m pleased he does as well as he does. I literally stopped counting loose and out of control dogs I ran into on walks when the number hit 20. It is that bad.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I can’t stand it, but that is how people are. It used to be that the only people who had dogs were dog lovers who understood them and trained them, or shaped good enough behaviors that the dogs were never a problem. Now that everyone has been convinced it’s a good idea to adopt a dog and empty the shelters, there are so many clueless owners. Granted, my dog should be solid enough to ignore distractions and provocation. But in reality being isolated due to pano and stubborn parasites cost us early exposure time, and combined with being charged by so many dogs, I’m pleased he does as well as he does. I literally stopped counting loose and out of control dogs I ran into on walks when the number hit 20. It is that bad.


I don’t remember these things being an issue when leash laws didn't exist or weren't enforced. Loose, unaccompanied dogs would cross the street to avoid human or other dog encounters. It's still that way in third world communities that I have observed.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Yea, the knowledge of dog training seems to be VERY low around me. 
That terrifies me when I see the neighbor walking his new 100lb+ akita on a retractable leash...she has no training at all, is not even aware of her owner, lunges all over, and I am just waiting for that leash to snap one day. Actually the majority of dogs lunge or run in circles when they pass us, and the owners do not say/do a thing. There are also plenty of dogs who lunge, growl, and snarl...their owners are horribly embarrassed and just say, "No, Fluffy, no don't do that Fluffy..." with no real attempt to communicate/train. People treat their dogs like little kids.

I think that there should be some mandatory dog-obedience/manners classes when you adopt a shelter dog. 
Maybe, three free (but required) classes on basic obedience and how to communicate with your dog....it would hopefully help with the number of returns as well.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

GSDchoice said:


> That terrifies me when I see the neighbor walking his new 100lb+ akita on a retractable leash...she has no training at all, is not even aware of her owner, lunges all over,


That should terrify you. A well bred Akita ought to be aggressive toward other animals. And it is real aggression, no joke.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> That should terrify you. A well bred Akita ought to be aggressive toward other animals. And it is real aggression, no joke.


Real aggression from incredibly powerful dog.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes...I have no idea why they chose an Akita. I think it's the first dog they have ever owned!
They are a middle-aged couple, mild-mannered and kind. Maybe they wanted protection?
I have seen no training attempts and have only heard them speaking to their dog in a baby voice...yes it's frightening!
| haven't been able to discuss training or anything doggish with them because he's busy hanging on to his dog and it just drags him down the street...he can't even stop...
Thank god that it's a female and Rumo is male (they are more likely to have same sex aggression). They have passed eachother so far, with no growling or tension.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

A neighbor had an Akita male that was a senior dog who managed to get out of their yard and tried to kill a spaniel puppy. I didn’t like the owner of the spaniel as we had had some words over one of my dogs walking by while hers was off leash and out of control. But when I drove by and saw the attack, I pulled up right next to the curb, threw my passenger door open hard and managed to stun the Akita. I shouted at the woman to get into my rear door with her dog, which she did. Then I drove her home. She was shaking and crying, and furious. We talked for a while and became friends. I told her I was going to talk to the Akita’s owner and she said, let me talk to them first. She did. Then I saw their daughter who was college age and told her what happened from my perspective. l very calm and quiet. She accused me and the other woman of being racist and vicious. She said, He’s an old dog, show some respect. It wasn’t our fault someone left the gate open. I told her that it was about her dog trying to kill a puppy and nothing else and that if her dog had teeth (which he did) he could have killed the puppy, old or not, if I had not driven by. I suggested if they didn’t want AC to take their dog, to keep him in the back yard or in the house and make sure the gates had an automatic closing mechanism. She got so angry, I left. They never did anything to prevent their dog from escaping again, but eventually the dog disappeared, possibly passed away, and then they moved not long after.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

GSDchoice said:


> Thank god that it's a female and Rumo is male (they are more likely to have same sex aggression). They have passed eachother so far, with no growling or tension.


Do not count on this! I love Akitas. I think they are amazing. But I know that no reputable breeder would place one in an inexperienced, pet home. These dogs a supposed to be confident, aggressive and territorial.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

GSDchoice said:


> Yea, the knowledge of dog training seems to be VERY low around me.
> That terrifies me when I see the neighbor walking his new 100lb+ akita on a retractable leash...she has no training at all, is not even aware of her owner, lunges all over, and I am just waiting for that leash to snap one day. Actually the majority of dogs lunge or run in circles when they pass us, and the owners do not say/do a thing. There are also plenty of dogs who lunge, growl, and snarl...their owners are horribly embarrassed and just say, "No, Fluffy, no don't do that Fluffy..." with no real attempt to communicate/train. People treat their dogs like little kids.
> 
> I think that there should be some mandatory dog-obedience/manners classes when you adopt a shelter dog.
> Maybe, three free (but required) classes on basic obedience and how to communicate with your dog....it would hopefully help with the number of returns as well.


This has been my experience, too. I think at least 50% of dogs threaten Jupiter in some way. He remembers that and holds "grudges." Basically, unless I am a perfect trainer and Jupiter is a perfect dog, I'm the bad guy because he's bigger and scarier than them. It's very frustrating because I've invested hundreds of dollars and hundreds of hours, but most of these people have done nothing. Even some basic work would make all the difference.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Do not count on this! I love Akitas. I think they are amazing. But I know that no reputable breeder would place one in an inexperienced, pet home. These dogs a supposed to be confident, aggressive and territorial.


Have had several bad experiences with the breed. An out-of-control male ran up to my on-leash female in the park one day, and if the owner hadn't been able to get him under control, I'm pretty sure there would have been a dog fight.

An akita at the kennel I was working at became food aggressive with her littermates, and eventually couldn't be turned out with other dogs at all. 

And one of the kennel workers was seriously bitten when the akitas got loose and went after a Pembroke corgi. The corgi was bitten too, but fortunately not seriously, due to the kennel worker grabbing her.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunsilver said:


> Have had several bad experiences with the breed. An out-of-control male ran up to my on-leash female in the park one day, and if the owner hadn't been able to get him under control, I'm pretty sure there would have been a dog fight.
> 
> An akita at the kennel I was working at became food aggressive with her littermates, and eventually couldn't be turned out with other dogs at all.
> 
> And one of the kennel workers was seriously bitten when the akitas got loose and went after a Pembroke corgi. The corgi was bitten too, but fortunately not seriously, due to the kennel worker grabbing her.


They are dogs bred to do a job, and those traits run deep. If you aren’t aware of those traits and how to handle them, especially in a dog that size, you’re going to be in big trouble.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

I guess the training(or lack thereof) is probably pretty bad nationwide. People who come to my house can't believe that when they open the door to go outside they don't have to hold the dogs back with there knees. Or when I open the truck door and each dog doesn't leap out until I ask them to. Really basic stuff that ultimately everyone should accomplish with there pets leaves people quite impressed and I myself have A LOT to learn in the way of training.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> That should terrify you. A well bred Akita ought to be aggressive toward other animals. And it is real aggression, no joke.


I regularly meet an Asian guy that walks an Akita around here. Dog was only three months old and already snarling and dragging him all over the path. He "always wanted one"


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> I regularly meet an Asian guy that walks an Akita around here. Dog was only three months old and already snarling and dragging him all over the path. He "always wanted one"


I bet he was impressed with your dogs then?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I regularly meet an Asian guy that walks an Akita around here. Dog was only three months old and already snarling and dragging him all over the path. He "always wanted one"


Sounds like my former neighbors. They had no idea how to train their dog.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> Sounds like my former neighbors. They had no idea how to train their dog.


My neighbor at the bottom of my street has 2 shepherds. One day I was walking our Lab and there was a black and tan shepherd standing there with a collar. But the collars tag was listed to be from the USA and take in we are in Canada. The GSD whose name is Banana decides to follow me and our lab for a good hour, they play in the field and have a blast. I did not know it was the neighbors shepherd until they saw me and asked what I was doing with their dog. LOL. I did not know much about the GSD breed at the time, she was extremely sweet and I lucked out. But their second GSD which is all black is apparently awful and scary to come in contact with. I am thankful we came across the friendlier one. Regardless, the dog was not on their property or driveway which was not so great.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SuperAndre said:


> I bet he was impressed with your dogs then?


This was pre-Rogan. And yes he liked Harley, we would stop and chat a bit when his dog was really young.

Harley properly ignored it as a pup but it's the only dog I still see him spool up for when it's coming as it got really aggressive even as a young dog. Against all odds, the guy seems to have his dog _mostly_ under control now but what's weird is Rogan doesn't like it either (picked up Harley's vibe?)

We don't stop to chat now


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a neighbor with a little Shihtzu type dog that has bitten people multiple times. She actually moved to get away from animal control and re-named her dog ....

It recently bit her house mate under his eye and she blamed the house mate for not sharing whatever he was eating!
I regularly hear her running after one of them (she has 2) frantically calling "Fluffy come, Fluffy come!, Fluffy please, come get a cookie, who wants a cookie, FLUFFY COME?"

Then she yells at me to come help her ....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WNGD said:


> Then she yells at me to come help her ....


Ha! At which point you break out the popcorn?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I have a neighbor with a little Shihtzu type dog that has bitten people multiple times. She actually moved to get away from animal control and re-named her dog ....
> 
> It recently bit her house mate under his eye and she blamed the house mate for not sharing whatever he was eating!
> I regularly hear her running after one of them (she has 2) frantically calling "Fluffy come, Fluffy come!, Fluffy please, come get a cookie, who wants a cookie, FLUFFY COME?"
> ...


Why is blaming someone else so much easier than training?


----------

